# Comment acheter  Imovie sans l'Ilife ?



## cleo.v (10 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,
Je voudrais mettre à jour mon Imovie en achetant la dernière version sur l'App Store en ligne.
Seulement je n'arrive pas à le trouver sans acheter l'Ilife tout entier ( comprenant 4 ou 5 logiciels ). Je sais que je l'ai vu une fois au prix de 13 euros et quand j'ai voulu revenir sur l'App Store pour l'acheter, impossible de le retrouver ! ( Même en faisant une recherche sur le site Apple directement )
Si quelqu'un pouvait m'aider en m'envoyant soit le lien direct ou en m'expliquant comment procéder ? 
Merci à tous,

Cléo


----------



## pepeye66 (10 Octobre 2011)

Tu veux dire sur le "Mac Apple Store" non ? Il y est bien et il coûte 11,99 &#8364;
Va voir ce lien pour télécharger l'App "Mac Apple Store"
http://www.apple.com/fr/mac/app-store/


----------

